# Steroids and work?



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm trying to find out if an employer can sack you for using steroids, i work in a large construction site and everyone gets tested once or twice a month. A mate of mine got tested and the woman giving the test asked him if he was on steroids but the steroids were in his system from the pump he has so he was ok, this made me wonder if you can get sacked for taking steroids but i cant see how because you are aloud to take them legally?

Can anyone shed some light on this and if steroids came up on my test would i get sacked and if i did where would i stand legally, i'm part of a union so would they help?


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Interesting! I would like to know too.


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

hmmmm its one big grey area, i need to know as soon as possible as well.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

either way, they will find out..best to be honest....


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not taking them yet because of this, i'm on a final warning as it is, i could be sacked if i got caught with steroids in my system (well thats worst case scenario)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

i would say no, as how could the prove it was not trt or medically supplied for good reason


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

They will be testing for reccy drugs not AAS use.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I wouldn't take Ephedrine to be safe though.


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hmm well my friend was asked about why he had steroids in his system and he seen a list of drugs that they were testing for and a few steroids were on there :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> I wouldn't take Ephedrine to be safe though.


x2:thumbup1:


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

There is no way they will be testing for steroids - it is far too expensive


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

As mick said they will be testing for your normal reccy drugs like ganja, coke, speed, ecstacy, etc...

I wouldn't be sure where you stand though if they by some chance were detected as they aren't illegal to take. They could ask you to provide a doctors letter stating that he put you on such medication, you wouldn't be able to and thus could be in a sticky situation as your "abusing" prescription drugs.

If it's in your company drugs and alcohol policy that steroids are not allowed (it does in ours) then don't admit to being on them. Also don't take ephadrine that will show up in a reccy drug test.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

You can get sacked from being a proffessinal competing athlete but no a brickie lol.

In your contract it probablty says about misuse of drugs...it's a health and safety issue as you are a danger to your self and others when fuked on mind altering drugs.....NOT AAS.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Old but not out said:


> There is no way they will be testing for steroids - it is far too expensive


Really? how much is it per test?

This statement comes up every time in these threads and every time the same dude shows up who works for the NHS and says actually your wrong its not expensive.


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well Alstom is the employer they are a massive company that is spread all over the world so they can afford to test for steroids (i thought it was to expensive but it doesn't seem that way) they employ contractors from anywhere its a big power station that's being built so i don't have a clue where i would stand im so confused and if i cant take them i have wasted money. But if you can legally take them and only effects they have on you are positive where work ethic is concerned. really confused lol


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Uriel said:


> You can get sacked from being a proffessinal competing athlete but no a brickie lol.
> 
> In your contract it probablty says about misuse of drugs...it's a health and safety issue as you are a danger to your self and others when fuked on mind altering drugs.....NOT AAS.


Quite funny really, i said that to my gaffa and he said and i quote "you'll get roid rage and go a batter someone down the yard, thats why they're banned"

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Coming from a bloke who has 5 pints and want to fight the world, i never get into scrapes when i'm out!


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Cheese said:


> Quite funny really, i said that to my gaffa and he said and i quote "you'll get roid rage and go a batter someone down the yard, thats why they're banned"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Coming from a bloke who has 5 pints and want to fight the world, i never get into scrapes when i'm out!


I agree it all depends on the person, i find that people use them as a excuse to go wild.

everybody is different.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

One golden rule for anything related to legalities at work...or anywhere....NEVER ADMIT IT....until you have spoken to a brief.....


----------



## BOK (Mar 9, 2007)

OP. If your not sure, ask your shop stuard. he should be able to find out for you re AAS.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> One golden rule for anything related to legalities at work...or anywhere....NEVER ADMIT IT....until you have spoken to a brief.....


Quoted for truth !


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

steroids are legal to take, dont worry.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Heavy sh!t for a building site..


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Check what is written in your terms of employment mate. If it is mentioned as a prohibited 'item' you are in breach of your contract and can be dismissed. This is regardless that AAS are 'legal' to use. For example lager is legal to drink but turn up ****ed on a site or just smelling of beer and you will be out the door.


----------



## scaff19 (Feb 8, 2009)

i had one of these test while i was takin winstrol an clen

never heard anythink back ???? workin for amey on the motorways :thumb:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

OldMan said:


> Check what is written in your terms of employment mate. *If it is mentioned as a prohibited 'item' you are in breach of your contract and can be dismissed. This is regardless that AAS are 'legal' to use.* For example larger is legal to drink but turn up ****ed on a site or just smelling of beer and you will be out the door.


That isn't exactly correct mate, employment contracts have to be written within the confines of many laws and industry practice (ACAS).

You can't put for example "taking asprin is sackable" and it hold any value


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

that's why so many disgruntled sacked people win tribunals - because lots of employment contracts are written poorly


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

theronin said:


> but they will say you are not to take any drugs not prescribed by a doctor.


None of mine ever have:confused1:

Plus that does not mean it is a legal statement. What if I bought Viagra on the net? Would I get sacked for having an illeagal hard on at work

Why would an employer care if you took a performance enhancing drug anyway??


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Uriel said:


> That isn't exactly correct mate, employment contracts have to be written within the confines of many laws and industry practice (ACAS).
> 
> You can't put for example "taking asprin is sackable" and it hold any value


Standard protocol can be a non prescribed drugs policy as part of terms and conditions, hence you are in breach if you induldge recreationally.

In all honesty its not really black and white as 'under the infuence' would be hard to prove for AAS.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

theronin said:


> depends on your job and if its deemed safety critical.


my hard on??


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

If i got sacked from my job for taking steroids where would i stand legally? because it doesn't put a negative effect on your work ethic, so stressed over this lol.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

What do you do welshdude?


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

In all seriousness, speak to the citizens advice chaps. it's their job to advise on legalities.

Or if you think it's worth it, pay for an hour with an employment lawyer with all your employees docs and your contract.


----------



## Edinburgh1980 (Sep 11, 2009)

Ephedrine is found in cold medication.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Edinburgh1980 said:


> Ephedrine is found in cold medication.


Yes and decongestants. Not in the sort of doses employers are worried about, maybe a sporting governing body lol

Thats why I say never admit to anything until you have spoken to a lawyer, they can argue that one


----------



## fallenangel (Nov 12, 2009)

I would say they could sack you. One lad from my work got sacked for putting a couple of daft status updates on facebook slaggin off the company. They used the story he was bringing the business into disrepute. Sure they could think of some reason. After all drinking beer is legal but turn up to work after havin a few and watch your **** fly out the door


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Hi Welshdude,

How long have you worked for the company? If you have worked there for less than one year they can bin you pretty easily. That means if they (your employers) were advised that you were juicing and had a negative opinion they could let you go without giving a good reason.

As has already been mentioned, importing and using most steroids isn't illegal and citing under the influence of steroids at work would be a stretch, but, and this is a big but, once people have formed an opinion of you whether it is good or bad, it can be difficult to change. Rightly or wrongly I have seen many people pushed out the door because their face didn't fit with management. So IMO don't tell any colleagues that you are, or even intend to take steroids.

Personally I don't believe that any Doctor will mention to your employers that you are on steroids (even if he is employed by the company). If the doctor was dilligent he would first seek to gain access to up to date medical records from your own doctor prior to making any assumptions. In this case normally you would be consulted prior to any information being released.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Damo j said:


> steroids are legal to take, dont worry.


Alcohol's legal too but come into work p1ssed and see what happens. Ultimately if it isn't specifically mentioned in your contract you could argue your case. I work in a sales role, if something was effecting my performance at work then it would be an issue, if not, then it would not.

That said, i'd never admit any drug use, recreational or AAS.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

I would find it very unusual for them to test for aas as they are more worried about rec drugs as mentioned... no matter how deep the pockets mate a company wont go to un-necessary expense... I have been tested a few times and nada... but as suggested if challanged admit nothing... dont tell anyone you are using and just play dumb...


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

What a load of bollocks.

What you do in your own time is no business of any employer. I work for myself but I would refuse to take a blood test on principle because it's got fuk all to do with anyone else.

Either your work is good enough or it's not, end of story.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

First thing to do is read the company policy on drug & alcohol testing. If they test for steroids it will be stated in the policy.

Having said that it is highly unlikely that they will test for them because these types of policies are aimed at preventing workplace accidents caused by people taking drugs that alter perception i.e. reccy drugs, alcohol and over the counter meds that affect perception.

Steroids do not affect perception (just ego :whistling: ) so they would have to justify sacking someone for using them.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

theronin said:


> would you want someone high on drugs/booze flying a plane? certain jobs will require drug tests for safety reasons.


well, plenty of them were doing it pished out there heads til fairly recently I've been drinking with them hours before flights:whistling:

Any way drinking and abusing drugs in the airline industry is mandated as illeagal by law in the air nav order - such is it's seriousness


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

The bottom line is - if you are sacked for anything and take it to a tribunal if you think it unfair dissmissal - ACAS practises will be followed to judge the outcome,

Here's what they have to say...(taken from their site)

What should I consider when drawing up a policy on drug misuse at work?

A drugs policy should aim to protect workers and encourage sufferers to seek help. For example, a statement of the policy's purpose might read: 'This policy is designed to help protect workers from the dangers of drug and other substance misuse and to encourage those with a drugs problem to seek help'. Your policy should also cover:

* A statement that the policy applies to everyone in the organisation

* Your organisation's rules on the use of drugs and other substances at work

* A statement that you recognise that a drugs problem may be an illness to be treated in the same way as any other illness

* The potential dangers to the health and safety of drug misusers and their colleagues if a drugs problem is untreated

* The importance of early identification and treatment

* The help available: for example, from managers, supervisors, a company doctor, an occupational health service or another outside agency

* When considering disciplinary action, you should attempt to resolve the issue informally as far as possible. Due to the special nature of this type of problemYour disciplinary position: for instance, Your disciplinary position: for instance, you may agree to suspend disciplinary action in cases of misconduct where drug misuse is a factor, if your employee follows a suitable course of action.

* The provision of paid sick leave for agreed treatment

* Employees' rights to return to the same job after effective treatment or, where this is not advisable, to suitable alternative employment wherever possible

* An assurance of confidentiality

* Whether or not employees will be allowed a second course of treatment if they relapse

* Your provision for education on drug misuse

* A statement that the policy will be regularly reviewed, has the support of top management and that, where appropriate, worker representatives have been consulted

None of that really indicates they think it ok to be just dissmissed out of hand without being allowed to "seek treatment"


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

theronin said:


> would you want someone high on drugs/booze flying a plane? certain jobs will require drug tests for safety reasons.


They wouldn't need a blood test for that 

This lad is a bricklayer anyway FFS.


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm currently a cleaner in the compunds but i might be getting took on as a apprentice welder.

Ive had a read through of my employee safety handbook and it mentions alcohol and drugs but it doesn't go into detail only thing they mention is "illicit drugs and you will be dismissed" something like that anyway.

I work for a company that is contracted by a bigger company and its by their policy we go on BUT when i was inducted on my first day they drug tested me and i cant remember them mentioning steroids they just went thought the safety s**t so im confused, i asked a union member and he said that its a gray area, i went back to see them and they said that they asked health and safety but they had not got back to them so i'm still unsure of what to do.

I'm on a final warning as it is so i dont want to get sacked.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

yeh, welding is a good job man. Iv worked for Alstoms at staythorpe powerstation when they started putting it up a couple of years ago.

dont worry about the AAS use. im almost certain companies test for 'the main 5' cannabis, opiates, cocaine, amphetamines and barbituates. Ive NEVER heard of anyone getting pumped for using AAS or even having it show up on a test.

Just keep ya head down and dont let anyone know about it


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

are you working at the new power station near newark by any chance ?


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

@ mr.buffnstuff: Your just the person i needed to answer that. Alstom is the main contractor where i'am, so Alstom doesnt sack you for AAS? because my mate got tested and the woman asked if he was on AAS ive asked my union rep about it and they are waiting for a reply (not sure wether they asked about steroids or the actual drug policy)

@kingy_88: No mate i'm down pembroke, right on the coast of west wales.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thing is if you have actually asked them about drug use (steroids) they will no doubt come back with an answer of NO you can not take any drugs.. To alot of people they will see it as drugs are drugs end of.. Even though it prob wont be in the policy about AAS now the question has been asked they will no doubt say No..If you get what im trying to say mate lol...


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ive basically reminded them lol ... f**k, they cant sack em though surely i mean its legal to take and has no mental effect on you, like the gentleman above said, Alstom didn't sack him so that could be the green light for me. Plus the union didn't have a clue, don't think they asked about steroids think they asked for the drugs policy.


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I cant speak for that company as i dont know there policy lol but i got a fully tested for a major rail firm while ON cycle and all was fine as was just looking for reccys etc which have been mentioned above..


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Well i spoke to someone in alstom and they said that they don't test for AAS, what are ephidrine, t-3 and clembrutols like with reccy drug tests?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

i got a feeling ephedrine could make u test positive for amphetamines.... i dont think T3 or clen would show up in any drugs test what so ever. non of them are illegal over here either. clen and T3 should be fine


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Eph WILL show up i know a few who have failed because of it as its related to the amphetamines family i think...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff (Oct 22, 2009)

crystal meth's raw ingredient is ephedrine hence it being restricted in the USA.


----------



## welshdude22 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah right ok i'll take note then. thanks.


----------

